# Furbearer class?



## chunick (Sep 9, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can take the furbearer class? 
Thanks


----------



## BNOVA (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes, Look on the DWR website, there is one in Brigham City, It is on the 25th of sept.


----------

